# Anybody used T-2s yet?



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Well I have been eyeing some T-2s for almost 2 years, but really never have bought them, turning my attention to LEDs. Anyways I know they really dont incorporate them into "true" aquatic fixtures yet, but they do seem to be promising. For those of you that dont know T-2 basically puts T-5 to shame. They seem to have the right color temperature and what not, but I am still not convinced, though I know my curiosity will eventually get the best of me. 

Anyways my question is anyone used them yet?


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

T-5's are powerful enough going to t-2 seems like an algae problem in waiting.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

I will have to check them out......the mrs and i will be working on some special projects that may require that kind of light...


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Ladayen said:


> T-5's are powerful enough going to t-2 seems like an algae problem in waiting.


Well that problem isnt necessarily due to "too much light"; it has more to due with spectrum (nanometer scale and color temperature). As from what I have seen, they appear to be in the right on that.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

lohachata said:


> I will have to check them out......the mrs and i will be working on some special projects that may require that kind of light...


Write a review if you get some, make sure you get the ones for aquatic use (really only like 1-2 of them out there). I will if I get them, I have been waiting for 2 years to find more reviews and info on them but things are moving too slow for my tastes. So since the price is right I will probably just end up trying them out soon.


----------

